# My dog wont come back when off the leas ..helph



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry.. double post


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi there, you are definitely right to keep him on until you have it sorted...it sounds like a narrow escape crossing that main road. I think your dog has gotten used to the fact that when the walk is over the fun stops so he is thinking I am gonna drag out my walk as long as possible!! A good technique I have heard of is to (first off find an enclosed area to practise this iniially) but when he is off the lead you need to call him back to you on and off throughout the walk...so when he is running around, try and call him back and just put the lead on for a minute or so...do this several times throughout the walk..this way the lead will not signify the end of fun...of course use shed loads of fuss and praise when he comes back to you and make walking on the lead for a few minutes really fun, give him some treats and practise some commands. 

When you are trying to get him back on a lead in a desperate situation like you describe above, you should NOT to chase him...you are adding to the fun of the game and as you found he just kept going and going...possibly running in the other direction, shouting his name could have worked..or crouching down on the floor and pretend to be engrossed in something works too...not a fail safe method but it definitely beats chasing and trying to corner him. 

Also you need to go over the basics of recall, my dogs are 4 and 2 and I always do lots of recall practise throughout their walks everyday. You should possibly keep him on a long training lead at first and use the most fabulous treats you can find and keep calling him. If he doesn't respond you can give him a little tug in the right direction to get his brain in gear! Im sure you will get back to a solid recall, you just need to go over the basics with him!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh yes, whistle training is also a fab way of training a solid recall...mine are both whistle trained and they do respond very well to it...it is a consistant and clear noise and they know exactly what it means!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You need to start from the beginning again. In your fenced yard, go out on a short leash, put him at the end of the leash call him to you and reward him with a treat. Do this for a week or so. Then graduate to a long leash (20'+) same exercise call and reward. Then in your yard off leash same procedure. If your dog starts to come, and changes direction say "no" and come again. When he starts in your direction be positive, say "yes" or "good dog". I usually use "yes" and good dog when the command is finished. 

Your dog has no reason to "come" to you. What is in it for him? He is on a fun adventure. Then cornering to come has turned into a game for him. Only give him treats when he comes to you when you call him. Keep him on a long leash out of your yard for a while until your recall is more solid. 

That being said dogs do know when they are on and off leash. I have a similar problem with my young'un. She has a "decent" recall but if she sees something she loses all focus. I too had an incident not too long ago where she bolted across the street and took off. I am contemplating getting a trainer and an "e" collar. It is unacceptable that she does this. I need to correct her when she is off leash. 

Good Luck. Be patient, and know your dog being over 2 has developed this behavior. It will take a while to re-train him.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He is practicing what he has learned. You are right, this is life threatening. Get a sports whistle. Starting in your house.. blow it, toss him a small piece of meat. Go slowly.. you want him to realize when you blow that whistle, he gets something wonderful .Go farther and farther in the house. Have him sit in front of you and while you are feeding him the treat with one hand, be gently getting hold of his collar with the other. Have a party, make it a grand game. When you feel as though he has it, take him back to the fenced area and have a thin long line atached to him that he doesn't know about.. Undo the regular leash.. let him run a short ways away. Blow the whistle and walk AWAY from him. If he comes have a party! If not.. gently reel him in, PRAISING him for coming.. Do not scold him.. ever... on a recall. Be sure not to use the words you have been using.. remember, you are starting a new thing. Go away from him, squat down with your back to him, even lay down.. he will come to see what is wrong.. praise and treat, then release. You don't want him to think every time you call the fun is over. This will take some doing, but you can do it! Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Making coming to you the most fun thing in the world. Start in the house w/no distractions. If you've been yelling COME, then change the word. Maybe use PUPPUPPUP? As you are sitting on the couch and your dog is snoozing, suddenly get up and start walking, caling Puppuppup. As your dog reaches you, shower him with praise and treats, a jackpot of treats. Increase the difficulty, so that you end up having fun hide n seek games. Hide behind the shower curtain and call Puppuppup. When he finds you, always the treats and praise. Ask a friend to help out, first in the house, then in the fenced area playing Post Office. Take turns calling the dog between you-PupPupPup- praise and treats. After a while of this, coming to you should be a good option for your dog to choose. Then, start calling him periodically on outings, each time giving treats and praise but not ending the fun. Eventually, it becomes automatic and a positive habit to come happily when called. It is SUCH a rewarding moment when you call your dog, and he stops in his tracks and comes straight back to you, worth all the practice it takes. Never run toward him , but run away to engage his drive to chase you.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Great advice! What about high prey drive?*

Wow, all of your posts are inspiration! We have never walked off leash with Henry because he is not on a 100% recall. Our area is high traffic, so we won't chance it with a 1 1/2 year old here, but it would be so nice to be able to have him on reliable recall when we camp. We go to a dog park regularly which will be a good place to practice.

One problem we have is his very high prey drive...for leaves! On a windy day, he is completely insane and can pull me off my feet. (Otherwise, he is a perfect gentleman who walks in heel position.) Although he alerts when he sees a squirrel or rabbit, he doesn't lunge for them. I think it is because they obviously keep their distance. Leaves, on the other hand, are erratic and often scramble right for him...what fun! ANy ideas?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Auretrvr said:


> One problem we have is his very high prey drive...for leaves! On a windy day, he is completely insane and can pull me off my feet. (Otherwise, he is a perfect gentleman who walks in heel position.) Although he alerts when he sees a squirrel or rabbit, he doesn't lunge for them. I think it is because they obviously keep their distance. Leaves, on the other hand, are erratic and often scramble right for him...what fun! ANy ideas?


My Maddie does that too!! It drives me crazy, I took her on a walk yesterday and leaves were blowing all around. It makes me nervous because I'm afraid she's going to decide to lunge into the street or something.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ditto to everything advised on here. We used reverse psychology with ours, in that we would occasionally hide behind a tree when walking. The dogs would then have to find us. I find now that they never go too far ahead as they need to have ME in their sights. Just today one of mine went out of sight (In a wooded area), so I stopped walking (as she wouldn't have been able to see me either!) and waited for her to reappear, which she did within a few seconds. Practicing this helps with the recall because the dogs are more likely to have one eye on you at all times.

Sometimes when I go to the beach, they can't resist but to run right out into the mud when the tide is out. No amount of calling or running after them will work, so I never do either! Instead, I carry on walking the way I was going before, preferably with my back to them, then slowly bend down and scratch the sand with my finger. I have a quick peek over my shoulder and can guarantee that before they've even got to the mud (about 100 metres away) they are looking at me. The next peek over my shoulder will reveal two dogs galloping across the sand at breakneck speed towards me.

You've got to make yourself the most interesting thing in their life, so working on bonding will also help your dog want to be with you.

The suggestion with changing to a whistle for the come command is a good one. Even change the word associated with them coming to you. I once had to laugh when someone I met on a walk, would yell "biscuits" and her 4 dogs came back like a shot!!! It's the association with the word that counts, not the word itself.

Good luck, you can do this.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

He's learned that his fun ends when the walk is over - a lot of dogs learn this - it's a similar thing to the morning routine when they know after their third trip to the yard mom and dad leave for work, or when the leash comes out at the park the fun is over. I suggest you make some (most) of your walk a game. You say that the area is fenced - I presume that it's safe? Duck behind trees - take off running the opposite direction - this is all DURING your walk - not at the end. When he comes running at you to find you reward that. Basically make it his job to know where you are and when he checks in he's going to be rewarded for doing so. When he starts to do this you're going to put his leash on in the middle of his walks reward him and then take a few steps and then release him.

In a second part of this work on collar games - do this in your house when there's nothing at stake - reach for his collar, click/treat (or good boy/treat), then work up to touching the collar and rewarding, then grabbing the collar and treating. The idea here is to have a dog that when you reach for his collar he tries to put his collar into your hand with a "Please take my collar" kind of attitude.

In the short term probably the best idea for a quick fix is for him to drag a cotton clothesline or long-line. This way you can step on the end and wait for him to come to you (ignoring him) rather than playing into HIS game of chase me, corner me, pay attention to me.

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's some great articles on training a reliable recall:

http://dogcentral.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=4936432

http://dogcentral.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=4936326

http://clickerdogs.com/perfectrecall.htm


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

It is all about the long line, as many of the people have posted here. Your dog needs to know that no matter where he is, no matter what is around him, and no matter how far away he is from you *he must come to you*. The link below has 14 one minute videos that we shot earlier this year that will take you step by step. Just click on the COME behavior.

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Online_training_visitor_home.html


----------

